# Follow the traveling Roadkill



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Hey y'all - wanted to post this info in the hopes I can finally get to meet some of my haunter buds. My job has me traveling a LOT. So much I will be on the road over Halloween it seems (guess the scheduling guy doesn't like me too much). Anyhow - I'll be on the road from now until next August. If there's a chance we can meet if I'm in a town near you let me know.

Here's what I have so far.

4 - 8 SEP - Ft. Walton FL
11 - 15 SEP - Pittsburgh (Coraopolis to be exact)
16 - 20 OCT - Pease AFB, NH
23 - 27 OCT - Westover AFB, MA
30 OCT - 3 NOV - Hanscom AFB, MA

Based on that schedule I'll be staying over the weekend in Massachusetts so I'm heading to Salem for the Halloween weekend - should be cool.

Sorry, I don't know where all these bases are located just yet but I have to get there so if it's close to you please contact me. I'd really like to meet as many of y'all as I travel the world over the next 12 months.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

roadkill post or pm me if you ever make it to Patrick AFB (Satellite Beach, FL). Happy travels.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I feel for ya, Roadkill. I used to work mostly bases as well and that sometimes puts you in odd places around the Holidays. I remember spending Halloween one year in Newport, Indiana, home of the Newport Chemical Depot... Its where the government made VX Nerve Agent. After that project, I explained to my bosses no more traveling over Halloween and no Chemicals! But Indianna was really beautiful.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

WOW! Hopefully the twitching has subsided by now Wildomar. Government contracting - it pays okay but there are some serious down-sides.

You know what they say, right?

"If you're not part of the solution there's always good money to be made as a contractor"


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Man, if I still lived in Florida, I lived in an area not too awfully far from Ft. Walton, Milton to be exact. I could have met with ya. Oh well, if you get close to Denver before too long, just let me know.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry about your pain, unless you like it, but if you get into MI, we'll hook up...well, unless, for soem strange reason You end up in the UP. Then Bone Daddy will be there for yah!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Haven't looked at the map but how close is Colorado Springs from Denver - I'll be heading to Peterson AFB sometime in my journeys. Would be cool to meet the famous Sinister...


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Not sure if your coming up here, but I'm not too far from Willow Grove AFB in PA (if it's still open... there was talk of closing it down). Would make the trip if you are coming this way. Keep us posted on your upcoming schedule.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Pease AFB is right near Maine (Portsmouth is the main entrance to the state). It's mostly a shopping center now. I'm not sure how far it is for the haunters in Mass (depends where they are), but I would certainly love to meet ya. It's only a two hour drive for me. Hopefully a bunch can get together and trade haunt stories.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

roadkill said:


> Haven't looked at the map but how close is Colorado Springs from Denver - I'll be heading to Peterson AFB sometime in my journeys. Would be cool to meet the famous Sinister...


Depending on how reliable you consider Mapquest to be, it is apprx. 69 m. from Colorado Springs to Aurora, which is on the outskirts of Denver proper.

You might be disappointed when you meet me. As easily as it might be to envision me living in a black keep enshrouded in mists, I do not live in that...yet.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

We have a different team going to Willow Grove Lady Nyxie. I had to miss that round for the other trips I'm on.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Michigal said:


> Pease AFB is right near Maine (Portsmouth is the main entrance to the state). It's mostly a shopping center now. I'm not sure how far it is for the haunters in Mass (depends where they are), but I would certainly love to meet ya. It's only a two hour drive for me. Hopefully a bunch can get together and trade haunt stories.


WOW - A two hour trek is quite a distance for such a disappointment on your part Michigal. Seriously - it would be awesome to meet you and as many others in person as I can.

Here's to hopin'...


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Depending on how reliable you consider Mapquest to be, it is apprx. 69 m. from Colorado Springs to Aurora, which is on the outskirts of Denver proper.
> 
> You might be disappointed when you meet me. As easily as it might be to envision me living in a black keep enshrouded in mists, I do not live in that...yet.


How'd you know what I thought you lived like Sin? Jeez - you psychic? LOL. That's quite a distance to cover but I'd be glad to meet you if at all possible.

I just don't know when for sure I'm headed to the Springs area just yet. Should know more soon though. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Shame the other team is coming here. Would have loved to meet you (especially if you are pictured in your avatar... love the hair). Maybe some other time.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

The me in the avatar is actually the me with contacts, wig and makeup.

My normal complexion is much more pasty.

And my real hair was hidden by the wig - don't have it that long anymore.


----------

